# Dash pad Restoration



## Aziz2010 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I would like to restore the dash pad on my 1970 GTO. I found Just dashes and dash pad factory. which company is better? And are there other than these companies. Dash pad factory is cheaper than Just dashes.

Recommendations


----------



## Chrisw (Jan 28, 2017)

From what I know... Just dashes has a lot of respect for the quality of their work. They are costly, but you get what you pay for. I just replaced dash and spent almost a year looking into things. I would have gone with Just Dashes if I had a good enough core. ended up needing to buy a brand new one though.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Aziz2010 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to restore the dash pad on my 1970 GTO. I found Just dashes and dash pad factory. which company is better? And are there other than these companies. Dash pad factory is cheaper than Just dashes.
> 
> Recommendations


Don't know if you are still working with your dash pad, but just as info, I installed a reproduction just today into my 68 GTO. The new one came with threaded studs in place of the studs in the original that pressure fit into the two clips (one on each of the pad). I simply removed the existing clips and using a fender washer and a 1/2 inch (I think if I am remembering) nut, snugged the pad into place. Not too much on the nut so as not pull the threaded stud loose from the new pad. Not original, but satisfactory update in my situation.

John


----------

